# Which veggies for plecos?



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am wondering which veggies will be suitable for common and bristlenose plecos?

I would like to keep less messy, mushy veggies away. I have heard zucchini and cucumber are not bad. How about carrots? How does the broccoli hold up in the water throughout the day?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use zuchinni and sweet potatoes myself. Mine don't get cucs as they are more water than anything beneficial.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The only suplemental feeding I give my Plecos is Algae Waffers and Dryed Seaweed. I move the Dryed Seaweed around with Magnetic algae scrappers. They don't seem to like any of the supermarket veggies.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

zuchini and lettuce but mine doesnt care to much for lettuce and i keep a piece of zucchini in no longer than 24 hours


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Yeah Cucumbers are just full of water and not much goodness in them, you can try Fruit also.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, they surely don't seem to like broccoli or carrots. The carrots have been in the tank for 24 hours and the broccoli for a few hours, and they have passed over the veggies numerous times without stopping haha.. Oh well


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah they seem to like zucchini the best. Mine ate zucchini, lettuce, and cucumber. Cucumber was the messiest out of them all, pieces would get dislodged and float all over the place.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a common and a bristlenose. I tried veggie tabs and zucchini without much luck. Although my 7 three spot Gouramis really tear into the zucchini even as it's falling. What I did have luck with was frozen spinach. They both liked it. Today I tried fresh spinach which I cooked in water in the microwave until it started to get limp. I had it on a piece of thread with a weight and I had the bristlenose following it around the tank.

DLH


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

Zucchini and lettuce are good choices. Carrots are good if cooked, otherwise they are difficult for the fish to eat. Peas are great and usually relished, but they must be cooked and also deshelled, as most fish can't eat the shell.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When it comes to lettuce, don't feed iceberg lettuce as they are useless. Use romaine instead.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

SoFarAway said:


> Zucchini and lettuce are good choices. Carrots are good if cooked, otherwise they are difficult for the fish to eat. Peas are great and usually relished, but they must be cooked and also deshelled, as most fish can't eat the shell.


I've read about feeding peas but have never tried it. Doesn't the pea just dissolve before they eat it?

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine don't care to much for peas. They basically like foods that they can rasp and peas isn't one of them.


----------



## stingray (Jul 8, 2011)

I feed my pleco zucchini, cucumber, cantaloupe, sometimes apple and cherry too. I hand feed to start then I drop it in. Now my tiger oscar wants to try and bite me while I'm feeding pleco. He doesn't like it when other fish get all the attention.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to give my plecos fresh spinich leaves, my Sailfins and royal loved it


----------



## tmfish (Sep 9, 2011)

peas and zucchini for my plecos. They love both


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

well mine seem to love the cucumbers but you gotta cut it up real fine and take the skin off before giving it to them,also give them time to find it.also mind doesnt seem to like the waffers why not?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried green beans on mine yesterday. It sat for a wihle, then next time I looked it was gone. IDK if the plec ate it or not though, because the platys went nuts over it!


----------

